# Disney Dining Plan



## DianneL (Jun 28, 2011)

If we trade into a DVC property in WDW, do we have the option to purchase the dining plan?  I read a lot on this forum and understand owners have this option, but could not be sure about those who trade in.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes - you can purchase the meal plan if you exchange in. You must do it more than 48 hours before arrival.

Hope you have a great time!

Is there any place in particular that you are thinking of eating?

elaine


----------



## cindi (Jun 28, 2011)

DianneL said:


> If we trade into a DVC property in WDW, do we have the option to purchase the dining plan?  I read a lot on this forum and understand owners have this option, but could not be sure about those who trade in.  Thanks in advance.



You absolutely can.  But it must be booked and paid for in advance.  And make sure you make your dining reservations at 180 days before your vacation or you may end up not getting any of the places you want.  People are on that booking like hawks.

And understand you have to take it out for the full stay, so if you go for a week you must book 7 days.  And it has to include everyone staying with you.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you researched the dining plan details?  I know it works really well for a lot of people, but the one time we tried it, it didn't work at all for us.  My daughter doesn't eat meat, and at several restaurants the only "approved" selections had meat in them.  There were more than a few times we ended up paying extra for her meal.  If you've got non-finicky eaters, though, it's a good deal.


----------



## mecllap (Jun 29, 2011)

There are 3 different dining plans -- the Quick Service one is most flexible (no ressies required, but doesn't cover any table service, for which an Advanced Dining Request is recommended).  Disney's ADR's are not quite the same as a usual reservation.  Tons of info about Disney Dining, and the plans here:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=116

It's handy, but can limit your flexibility, doesn't nessarily save you any money, and may lead you to consume many more calories each day than recommended.  It may also enable you to try more expensive restaurants and foods than you normally would (a draw for some folks).

(I prefer to eat fairly often in the room -- love having the kitchen -- so I have more money for other things, including staying longer).


----------



## ilenekm (Jun 30, 2011)

We are headed down on an RCI exchange in September. With the standard dining plan, can you order any entree on the menu or aare you limited to only certain items?  Is there a diffrerence with standard or deluxe plan other than the number of meals you get?

Ilene


----------



## bnoble (Jun 30, 2011)

DxDDP includes three courses. DDP only entree and dessert.


----------



## DianneL (Jul 2, 2011)

*Great Responses*

Thanks to everyone for the info.  Our son and his family are planning a trip to WDW sometime in the fall or winter.  They have been previously and did have the dining plan.  However, on their previous trip they were not in a DVC property, but staying on property in one of the Disney moderate resorts.  They loved having the dining plan.  Again, thanks for the info.  Tug is great.


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 4, 2011)

For us, the dining plan doesn't make any sense. 

THe reason we bought DVC was that one time we went and stayed in the lodge with small kids. We were buying bfast lunch and dinner out and they only ate bites... WE spent so much money and had such a small room without any privacy.

With DVC, we shop before we go and bring basics with us (we drive) and make 2 dinner reservations or lunch reservations at our favorite restaurants or a new one, but we eat bfast and most dinners in the room. SOmetimes I take my crockpot and let it cook all day. We definitely drink wine in the room. 
Waiting in a restaurant is not how I want to spend my time and since the DDP I think the food quality has gone down (esp at the french rest) and even with reservations you will wait at times. 

I have friends who go and eat every meal out and they love it. 

You definitely have to make reservations way ahead of time most places. I like more spontaneity than that allows.


----------



## New2time (Jul 7, 2011)

I have gone to Disney a couple of times when the FREE dining plan was offered- We absolutely loved it- Got to see all the characters without standing in lines...was well worth it....had all of our meals planned...every last one....it was great... loved knowing that it was all taken care of

Got a question though- fairly new to timesharing- have Wyndham timeshare- are you saying that if I trade into DVC through RCI that I CAN purchase the dining plan? And if so, do you purchase that through Disney?


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 7, 2011)

New2time said:


> Got a question though- fairly new to timesharing- have Wyndham timeshare- are you saying that if I trade into DVC through RCI that I CAN purchase the dining plan?



yes.  DVC resorts are onsite and have access to purchasing the dining plan. (not free dining, though...ever.)

prices are on the dining board at the DIS - i think it's like $52-ish for adults and $15-ish for children for 2012 for the regular dining plan.



> And if so, do you purchase that through Disney?



you would call DVC's member services when RCI sends you the trade confirmation.  the dining plan would have to be booked (and paid for) in advance - it cannot be added at check in.


----------



## New2time (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Charles- very helpful- I was under the mistaken understanding that I could NOT purchase that with a timeshare trade. That is GREAT to know.


----------

